# Presidential Library Fail!



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Barry's supposed home state of Hawaii listed three building proposals this morning.

Under the comments of a KITV story on Facebook there were a total of 62 negative comments against BHO. So much for his beloved home state.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I would have thought he'd be looking at Kenya, maybe near his father's home town.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I would have thought he'd be looking at Kenya, maybe near his father's home town.


They probably don't want him either.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea buzz off Barry! Don't let everyone's boot hit your a$$ on the way out!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How about in the way of a an active lava flow?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Oooooo!!! 62 negative responses of Facebook!!! hehe Impeach!!!
layful:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Impeach then Deport.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Oooooo!!! 62 negative responses of Facebook!!! hehe Impeach!!!
> layful:


 I am ok with that, how do we get started . And when we are done can we lock him up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know if you can deport him now. Didn't his amnesty executive order give him amnesty so he can stay in the US?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Why does he need a Presidential library? Most of his supporters are not literate.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Inor said:


> Why does he need a Presidential library? Most of his supporters are not literate.


Heard it is going to have the largest collection of picture and pop up books in the country.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

With a baloney Sandwhich or crap plate cafe? 
Purple can be the theme color - everything was underage, inappropriate, illegal and nasty. The naacp, southern poverty law center and acorn can have plaques there that welfare bought because they wouldn't, but deserve them anyway.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its up to 109 negative comments. The best one was "why build it next to the beach, why not build it next to the sewer plant or the city dump?"


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

In Illinois the Governor, Quinn, who just got voted out of office, wanted to spend $200 million dollars of tax payer's money to build a Presidential Library in Illinois. Every other Presidential Library was built with PRIVATE donations, but the soon-to-be EX Governor wanted to spend $200 million dollars of taxpayer's money when Illinois' economy is one of the worst in the United States. So why can't they get enough donations for Mr. Obama's Presidential Library and what kind of idiot democrat politician would think that it is a good idea for a State which is so far in debt that it probably will never get out, to spend $200 million on a boondoggle that will never get enough visitors to cover the cost of building the boondoggle?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought there was already a BHO presidential library in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a black thing. Shut up and pay for the joke of a ugly mess. Expecting democrats to pay for things is just racist! **** retardicus will not stand for it!


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Obama will move on to run the UN. He can have his library at Soros's house.


----------

